# Have You Tried Bourbon Maple Syrup?



## mneeley490 (Jan 4, 2020)

Just finishing up breakfast with some of the above. Syrup aged in used bourbon barrels, this stuff really elevates the Eggo's, I'm telling you!
This is a pic of the stuff I'm currently using, but there are many brands, some put out by bourbon distillers themselves. Around here, I usually buy it from Woodinville Whiskey Co., but I was in Louisville, KY recently, and some distilleries had their own for sale. If you like the taste of bourbon, or even just a deep, butterscotch-y flavor, do yourself a favor and try some.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 4, 2020)

What the what! Never seen it but now all i can think about is using as a glaze and as the syrup topping on some smoked chicken and waffles!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 4, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> What the what! Never seen it but now all i can think about is using as a glaze and as the syrup topping on some smoked chicken and waffles!


I use it as a thin coating when I'm smoking bacon, too.


----------



## xray (Jan 4, 2020)

That looks like it tastes pretty good! I wish I had that stuff yesterday when smoking pecans with the maple glaze.


----------

